# Blank Tank Chemicals



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey gang, just thought I would ask what chemicals most people are using for thier black tanks? I bought some little bags that take the hassle out of measuring, but I have not had the chance to use them. I am going to use the GEO method for cleaning but need some advise from the outbackers for chemical use.

~Mike & Bettina


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Honestly, whatever is on sale at the time that looks good and says "breaks up solids."

Randy


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

We've been using the Aqua kem 8oz. bottles and so far they have done fine. Someone talked about the Bio Enzyme packets I believe yesterday and I am going to try those next time I need to get more. Good luck.

Rob


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

same answer as on the other thread.

scott

(woohoo, 1 post close to that lofty 3000 post goal i've set for myself. should only take me 20 more years or so!!)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I use Supreme Green by Tethford
And so far it has done the job for me

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I use tethford as well. Mind you I have never compared to see what works best. How would you ever compare?







yuk









Thor


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I've been using that RV-Trine, enzyme based, green stuff. Seems to do OK most of the time, but last summer when we were camping without sewer hook-up, (and yes, it was hot) it seemed to be a little overwhelmed by about the 3rd or 4th day. Remember, the enzyme type, promotes good bacteria growth, as opposed to the formaldehyde type which kills all bacteria. In theory, give enough bacteria enough time, and they will break down all the waste and eliminate odors. But some times, I guess, they just aren't up to the task.









Bob


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Thor said:


> I use tethford as well. Mind you I have never compared to see what works best. How would you ever compare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At a recent RV show I attended they had clear jars with TP and different toilet chemicals in them.

I think we should do our own Outbacker Independent Research Study to come up with an unbiased answer to what breaks down solids the best in the black tank.

I'll nominate Moosegut to head this committee.









-Matt


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I've tried a couple of the "green" enzyme-based chemicals, and I just don't get the "low smell" performance out of them compared to the old fashioned blue stuff. My father swears by those more bio-friendly versions in his rig, and has given a couple different types to me to try. Nothing seems to work as well. I even followed all the good advice of his buddies, including getting the tank good and flushed when switching to a "bacteria promoting" formula (so the left-over formaldehyde doesn't keep it from working).

I have a theory that the very shallow, wide tanks on the Outbacks are more of a challenging environment for the black tanks that more conventional tanks (like my Dad's, which is essentially a cube). More surface area, which allows... er... easier "exposure" for solids rather than just being suspended in liquid. I think you can imagine where I'm going...

Anyway, one little 8 oz bottle of Aquachem with some water every time we dump, and we've never had any smell problems.

Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

My only recommendation would be to stay away from the formaldehyde based products. Very nasty stuff. Very poisonous!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> I think we should do our own Outbacker Independent Research Study to come up with an unbiased answer to what breaks down solids the best in the black tank.
> 
> I'll nominate Moosegut to head this committee.
> 
> ...


The abuse I take.







I think all you guys who are afraid of a little black water should stop worrying about "You know who and take some 'You no Poo.' "









Okay, twenty points to the first one who tells me what that's from.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

chocolate






























Steve


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> My only recommendation would be to stay away from the formaldehyde based products. Very nasty stuff. Very poisonous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention it is an excellent preservative. Centuries from now, archeologists will be digging up our black tanks and remarking how well preserved our....uh...."artifacts" are.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I've tried a couple different ones. Orange, Blue, but the Purple one worked 
the best on odor.(I tend to use more than the recomended amount too)








We didn't seem to have a problem with solids either. 
I'm just not sure what the name of it was







I'm not sure
where DH bought it either!









MaeJae


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

When camping the German name for whats needed is farfrompoopin. That should work for a few days!!??


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I use the porta-Pak stuff. I tried the liquid for a while but you can't beat the ease of the packets. Works just as well if not better than the liquid. Just make sure you're hands are dry before you reach into the bag to get one.







Here's a link. http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...=23913&tab=desc


----------

